# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Strobe Light to initiate a WILD?

## crazydude007

Hey all,

First I wanted to say awesome forum, been reading it for a few weeks now. Second, it's about initiating a WILD. I have never been able to achieve any WILD, or any LD at all, that I can remember, but I have both been trying, and been able to do something that I think resembles an OBE. I've attempted to make a dream journal (which I only have two entries in, and for some reason I never get around to writing any more entries even when I think about it in the morning (I am very occupied in the morning, which distracts me)), and I have attempted relaxation with intention to have a WILD a handful of times. Today in drama, unlike our usual activities, we did a meditation. My drama teacher directed the class to her version of meditation, whilst I tried to have a WILD. At one point, I did feel as if my body/mind was 'moving', being tossed around, rotating, and 'falling'. I tried a WILD whilst watching a strobe light on my computer for 15 minutes (until nature rudely interrupted me with a call) with the exact same "tossing" of my body, but to a greater degree. I was wondering, before I attempt it once again, is there any findings about strobe lights and WILDs, making them easier to achieve?

Also, the strobe I used was in a program I just downloaded called Liquid Dream III. I tried to search for any software (free software, I'd prefer to avoid anything monetary in respects with LDs, except for maybe rolling in millions of dollars in a LD) that can help me with my LD 'endeavors', and this seemed pretty reliable. Anyone know of any software that is better and/or different which could help with LDs?

----------


## IAmCoder

Welcome to dreamviews! You may have more luck with the WILDs by lying perfectly still. Do not move and fight the urge to do so. Also, do this after getting 4 and half hours of sleep.

The effect of strobe lights inducing WILDs was discovered many years ago by someone sitting in a train passing a long row of trees which induced a WILD from the flickering sunlight. You can read more about it here: Dreamachine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The default setting of 3.8 Hz in LDIII is based on research of the frequency followed response at the Monroe Institute. The exact frequency is, however, subjective and varies with each individual and the state they are in when starting. So you may want to experiment with the interval.

----------


## crazydude007

Thanks! I'm sure this site will live up to the high potential I am expecting from it. Looks like a great community.
Is there any way of doing a WILD without any prior sleep at all? Such as to do it 'on demand' throughout the day. 
Also, is there any type of sounds that are beneficial to LDs, or dreams in general?

----------


## IAmCoder

Afternoon naps are a good time to practice WILDs without prior sleep. Binaural beats have apparently helped some people but I have not had any luck with them yet. Then there are the hemi-sync files from TMI - I think I have all of them:

Hemi-Sync.jpg

You can also use the REM Cycles in LDIII to play MP3s or recordings during the night when you might be dreaming.

----------

